# user und pw an htaccess übergeben



## Morpheus (18. März 2003)

Hi!

Kann man die Passwort- und Usereingabe von htaccess vielleicht auf ein eingabefeld verlinken? Das man die Daten eben irgendwo eingibt und des dann an htaccess übergeben wird..

Morpheus, THX


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

Was meist du eigentlich mit Eingabefeld?

Wenn du ein HTML-Form meinst und PHP gegenüber nicht abgeneigt bist:

hier 

~Won_Gak~


----------

